# BMQ Blog from a graduate



## jacksparrow (11 Jun 2008)

Just thought I'll share this, I found it during a web search

http://www.chaaban.info/2007/05/03/basic-military-qualification-graduation/


----------



## JJJ (11 Jun 2008)

Awesome. He wrote from day one. I will read through it as I will be going soon. Thanks for the link


----------



## jacksparrow (11 Jun 2008)

np. If anyone finds a similar one for BMOQ, DEO entry, please share it with us! I really liked the way the fella detailed everything with pictures, wish more people will do that


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jun 2008)

Wow, I was reading it and then realized it is from 2006.. wonder how much has changed since then..


----------



## jzaidi1 (11 Jun 2008)

It's an OK blog.  I believe what people want to hear is the 24 x 7 version of BMQ for both officers and NCMs in St Jean or Borden.  This fellow was part of weekend training, which, in my mind doesn't expose someone to the true fidelity of Army life.

Having said that, I am glad someone stepped forward and decided to write about his experiences.  Something is better than nothing.

J

p.s The banner ads on the right hand side cut off some of the text in the Blog - annoying.


----------

